# Powdered sugar quantity



## robynhood

Hi again, I have a recipe calling for "1 box of powdered sugar"
how much sugar is in 1 box please; ie. how many ounces or grams
the recipe is for home made peanut butter cups and I will post it when I get the measurements; thank you


----------



## Gretchen

one box is 1#=16 oz.  I believe it is 4Cups.


----------



## VeraBlue

Most of the boxes in an american supermarket, like Dominos...are 1 pound of sugar.
Most of the plastic bags are 2 pounds.


----------



## Barb L.

robynhood said:
			
		

> Hi again, I have a recipe calling for "1 box of powdered sugar"
> how much sugar is in 1 box please; ie. how many ounces or grams
> the recipe is for home made peanut butter cups and I will post it when I get the measurements; thank you


 Googled this--they say 3 cups !


----------



## Andy M.

Sounds about right.  One pound of powdered sugar = three cups...


----------



## Michael in FtW

In the grocery stores here in the US - a "box" of powdered sugar is normally 1 pound (16-oz) - "bags" of powdered sugar are usually sold in 2 or 4 pounds. I don't know what the custom is where you live, or the origin of the recipe you have which may or may not be different (maybe 450-460 grams). Looking at the rest of the measurements in your recipe might give you a better clue as to if a box is measured in pounds or grams.

1 US cup of powdered sugar is 4-oz, thus 4 cups per 16-oz box. (Ref)


----------



## Andy M.

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> ...1 US cup of powdered sugar is 4-oz, thus 4 cups per 16-oz box. (Ref)


 

Michael:

It depends on who you ask.  I checked several references and found answers ranging from the non-specific "3-4 cups per pound" to a number of different specific answers ranging from 3.25 up to 4.0 cups per pound.  the Domino Sugar website indicates 3.75 c/lb.


----------



## Michael in FtW

LOL - yep, Andy - I totally agree that it depends on _how_ you "measure" when trying to convert weight to volume. How many times have we had the same discussions regarding measuring flour?

A recipe that says "1 box powdered sugar" is probably American in origin, and means 16-0z. If it (the origin of the recipe) had been English or Australian it would have called for "Icing" sugar, and could be either 450g (15.87 oz) or 500g (17.6 oz) - I don't know how it is packaged over there.


----------



## Constance

My husband does most of the shopping, and he always buys the 2 lb. bags. If I need 16 oz, I just kinda squeeze the bag in the middle and make my best guestimate. 

I have an 8 cup measuring cup, and I did dump a 2 lb. bag of powdered sugar in it one day, and it came to about 8 cups.


----------



## VeraBlue

Never turn a mixer on after you've dumped a bag of 10X in...without doing it very very slowly.


----------

